# Do some tires stretch better than others?



## Guest (Jun 3, 2003)

Looking at at set of Sumitomos... 235/40 18 over a 18x9.5 wheel.
Should I worry about the brand that I'll be stretching?


----------



## craig20v (Nov 13, 2000)

*Re: Do some tires stretch better than others? (Majik6)*

that's not a crazy stretch so u should be fine, but Toyo's T1-S and most Dunlops stretch nicely. Falkens stretch best for inexpensive tires.


----------



## 79416 (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: Do some tires stretch better than others? (craig20v)*

i'm actually buying the wheels and tires, majik is my ho. anyways... anyone stretching these Sumitomo's? Just wanna make sure they will "look" ok. running a 235/40 on a 9.5" 18 wheel.


----------



## craig20v (Nov 13, 2000)

*Re: Do some tires stretch better than others? (-YZ-)*

run 225/40 and 255/35.
or 225/35 and 255/30.


----------



## 79416 (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: Do some tires stretch better than others? (craig20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *craig20v* »_run 225/40 and 255/35.
or 225/35 and 255/30. 

255 is kinda big don't you think? was pondering that idea... but if i'll be running 225's on an 8.5" wheel which will be up front... don't you think a 235 would be sufficient on a 9.5" wheel?


----------



## craig20v (Nov 13, 2000)

*Re: Do some tires stretch better than others? (-YZ-)*

235/40 is what I ran on a 17x10. that's pretty small for an 18. 
Bobby Digital ran the sizes I told u to run, and it looks really good. especially if u tuck unlike his [email protected] lol


----------



## drivrswntd (Dec 8, 1999)

*Re: Do some tires stretch better than others? (craig20v)*

i'm stretching a 225/40 over a 9.5 wide wheel, ohh and, you got 9.5 out back, be a real man, through that puppy up front, hehe


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Do some tires stretch better than others? (Majik6)*

245/35-18 would be a more suitable size.
Dunlop SP 9000, Dunlop FM901, Toyo T1-S and Falken FK-451's are all good tires for the stetched look.


----------



## Entourage (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: Do some tires stretch better than others? (Majik6)*

did you say stretch? Oh i am so dissapointed in you Majik.
You have made baby jesus cry.


----------



## 79416 (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: Do some tires stretch better than others? (JustinVW)*











_Modified by -YZ- at 12:36 AM 6-3-2003_


----------



## jae1.8T (Mar 8, 2001)

*Re: Do some tires stretch better than others? (JustinVW)*

My pirelli p7000 SS stretched nicely, although i didn't think they would.


----------



## 79416 (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: Do some tires stretch better than others? (Majik6)*

would i be a turbf**k if I got 
225/40/18 Front
245/40/18 Rear
The whole 35 and 40 thing is bothering me.







I mean, would that combo work?


----------



## Mike VR6 (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: Do some tires stretch better than others? (-YZ-)*

I am looking to put 235/40/18 on a 18x9....I want a little bit of strectch. 
Do Continentals or Kuhmo tires stretch well?


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Do some tires stretch better than others? (-YZ-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-YZ-* »_would i be a turbf**k if I got 
225/40/18 Front
245/40/18 Rear
The whole 35 and 40 thing is bothering me.







I mean, would that combo work?

You'll need a 35 series for the rear since you're running a wider contact patch (245 vs. 225).
Your ideal sizes if you want a light stretch would be:
215/40-18 front,
245/35-18 rear.
The comforming size which matches most closely to the stock diameter is:
225/40-18 front,
255/35-18 rear.
Either of those sets of sizes are the best for running a staggered setup on your MKIV.


----------



## toddvwvr6 (Oct 1, 2000)

*Re: Do some tires stretch better than others? (Deception)*

235/40/18 on a 10" wide wheel.








That should give you a baseline to estimate what yours will look like.
HTH
-Todd


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: Do some tires stretch better than others? (Majik6)*

run the 235/40/18 on the rear and 225/40/18 on the front


----------



## Madbora (May 25, 2003)

*Re: Do some tires stretch better than others? (Euro Flavour)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euro Flavour* »_run the 235/40/18 on the rear and 225/40/18 on the front

It wouldn't work







because your front tires are not stretched at ALL!
Toyo T1S or Dunlop 9090 for the best stretch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheFritz11 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Do some tires stretch better than others? (toddvwvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toddvwvr6* »_235/40/18 on a 10" wide wheel.








That should give you a baseline to estimate what yours will look like.
HTH
-Todd

Sorry to be off topic but







that car is sweet


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: Do some tires stretch better than others? (toddvwvr6)*

Thats such an awesome pic!


----------



## GTI_Matador (Oct 1, 1999)

*Re: Do some tires stretch better than others? (big bentley)*

Toyo's love to be stretched and seem to go on forever. They produce a very nice smooth natural stretch, Dunlops are more of a boxy sidewall and aren't as smooth. I would go with the Toyo T1S they are great tires. I'm running 215/45/17 all around even in the back that are 9". Here is a great photo Wally took for the http://www.infrontmag.com feature. Head over there is you want to see more and read a great article http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Also when figuring out tires sizes keep in mind OD (overall diameter) try to keep within your stock size as close as you can. Here is a great site for info
http://www.c5-corvette.com/tirecalc.htm


----------



## 79416 (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: Do some tires stretch better than others? (TheFritz11)*

Here is my next set of questions and we can put this thread to rest.
Do Kumho's stretch well? (i'll be going light on the stretching)
If I were to get 245/40's in the rear rather than 35's, wouldn't it make sense if I have 40's in the front because the rear's will be stretched out, thus giving it a lower profile? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Sam1.8T (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: Do some tires stretch better than others? (-YZ-)*

I will be going for Dunlop S9000's soon. They are not as expensive as Toyo TS-1's and stretch better than Khumo's








Are these babies stretched or what?

















_Modified by Sam1.8T at 10:35 AM 6-3-2003_


----------



## 79416 (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: Do some tires stretch better than others? (Sam1.8T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to someone that can answer my above question.


----------



## Sam1.8T (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: Do some tires stretch better than others? (-YZ-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-YZ-* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to someone that can answer my above question.

I can aswer it partially:








Khumo's I had, rear (235/40/17) left a big gap between the rim and the tire. 245's (245/35) would look better. They are a good choice if you don't wanna spend $$$ for Toyo's


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Do some tires stretch better than others? (-YZ-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-YZ-* »_Here is my next set of questions and we can put this thread to rest.
Do Kumho's stretch well? (i'll be going light on the stretching)
If I were to get 245/40's in the rear rather than 35's, wouldn't it make sense if I have 40's in the front because the rear's will be stretched out, thus giving it a lower profile? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

No, you need 35 series in the back or else your rear rolling diamter will be larger than the front.


----------



## Sheep (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: Do some tires stretch better than others? (Deception)*

These #'s are right off Tirerack's spec pages for Dunlop 9000's just as an example.....other brands will tend not to vary by more than .1" within same sizing. 25" is std for Mk4's.
Overall dia for 225/40x18=25.1"
Overall dia for 255/35x18=25.0"


----------



## SnowbrdrVW (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: Do some tires stretch better than others? (Sheep)*

Figured Id bring this thread back to the top... Anyone know if Bridgestone S03's are ok to stretch. (it would only be 17x8 - 215/45/17)


----------



## GTI_Matador (Oct 1, 1999)

*Re: Do some tires stretch better than others? (SnowbrdrVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SnowbrdrVW* »_Figured Id bring this thread back to the top... Anyone know if Bridgestone S03's are ok to stretch. (it would only be 17x8 - 215/45/17)









I actually looked at the S03 when I was shopping for tires, they are a great tire but from what I heard from people that are in the tire buisness is that that Bridgestone's don't like to be stretched and produce a negative result. Tires like Toyo and Dunlops are designed to be stretched slightly and produce a great look when stretched. I prefer the Toyos since they give more of a rounded stretched sidewall. The Dunlops are more of a boxy sidewall.


----------



## 79416 (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: Do some tires stretch better than others? (GTI_Matador)*

I searched my







off about this... I ended up going with the Falken FK-451's. One of the few company's that offered a 245/35-18 and being that they sponsor those drifting comp's... I figure they are ok if I want to go fast.


----------



## vw valance (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: Do some tires stretch better than others? (-YZ-)*

What is the benefit of stretching tires anyway?I have 16x9's for the rear and I'm confused on what tires to get,(Kumo 225/40/r16??).


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Do some tires stretch better than others? (vw valance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw valance* »_What is the benefit of stretching tires anyway?I have 16x9's for the rear and I'm confused on what tires to get,(Kumo 225/40/r16??).

benefit? i don't think there is any benefit other than aesthetics right? stretching it to fit a wider wheel in there than you normally could?


----------



## GTI_Matador (Oct 1, 1999)

*Re: Do some tires stretch better than others? (vw valance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw valance* »_What is the benefit of stretching tires anyway?I have 16x9's for the rear and I'm confused on what tires to get,(Kumo 225/40/r16??).

I love this question its often asked during these type of posts and arguments spark on both sides, usually people who post it are sarcastic know it alls, I'm not saying that you are one of them since I don't know you but for arguments sake I'll bite. 
The benefit I got from a stretched tire was that I was able to run with a wide wheel that had an aggresive offset. By stretching I'm narrowing the bulk of the tire to avoid them hitting the fender and rubbing. 
Could I run with a less wider wheel or shave the hub to bring the wheel in more? sure but where is the fun in that?


----------



## vw valance (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: Do some tires stretch better than others? (GTI_Matador)*

My knowledge about tires is limited.I made the mistake of calling 'Town Fair Tire' and asking them if they could stretch a 215/40/r16 tire on my (brock b2)16x9" rims.The guy said,"that's really stupid,if you corner hard enough the tires will unseat themselves from the rim",I knew they weren't tuner friendly but I don't know where else to go?
I just need some insight from people,(in this forum),who know what they're talking about so I can explain myself better when I go to a tire shop to have this done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Thanx


_Modified by vw valance at 5:31 PM 6-22-2003_


----------



## GTI_Matador (Oct 1, 1999)

*Re: Do some tires stretch better than others? (vw valance)*

You have to go to a shop that has done this before, there is a technique involved and they can't use the regular tire mounting machines. They have to do it manually and blow a shot of compressed air into the tire as they are mounting it, If they have done it before then they can have them on within 10 min. If they never did it before they will spend hours of cursing trying to get them on and scratch up your lips. 
Try to ask around if they never did it before skip them and go on to another guy.


----------



## vw valance (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: Do some tires stretch better than others? ([email protected])*

I think I basically understand now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just wondering how you get the front (16x7.5 brock b2) symmetricaly stretched with the rears???


----------



## Sam1.8T (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: Do some tires stretch better than others? (vw valance)*

Anyone has any input on Bridgestone POTENZA RE750's ?


----------

